# midwife appointment?



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi 

I was just wondering when you should have your first midwife app! I am not seeing mine until i am 16 weeks, it seems like a long way away to me. Surely this is not right!

I am expecting twins too and i was told that i would be monitored more closely due to the higher risk that expecting twins carries

any advice will be great!!

thanks lizzy


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Have you seen your midwife at all, even to have the booking appointment to get all your information?  This is the only reason that midwives usually see women earlier in pregnancy.  If you haven't had it done, then it is a bit late, to what i would be used to, but that is perhaps the policy in your area.  It doesn't matter when this is done, as it's just getting information on your job, medical history, and giving advice on pregnancy. At 16 weeks, they will offer you screening tests or downs syndrome and spina bifida, along with checking your iron levels, blood group and optional screening for HIV and Hepatitis B and C.  They will listen in to the babies, and take your blood pressure and check your urine.

You do need to be monitorred closely with twins, but more into the second trimeseter, from aboout 20 weeks on.

Hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

thanks Emilycaitlin, that did help! 
No I have not seen her at all, she called to say i would have a scan at 12 weeks and that was it. Its a good job i know what to eat and what not to eat and do etc etc or i could be doing my babies harm and thanks goodness for FF!!!!!  I dont really think I am receiving  great service and am wanting to call her, but i dont want to be seen as a pain!

Lizzylou
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You need to feel confident about your midwife, so it might be an idea to ring your hospital and ask to speak to the supervisor of midwives on call.  You can then ask her in confidence, whether it's normal in your area to not be seen until later.  If it's not, she can then discuss your care with you and possibly move you to the care of another midwife.  Don't feel bad about it, pregnancy is a long time to be cared for by someone you have no faith in.

emilycaitlin xx


----------

